# 
46  .      ?
1. 
2. ,  ?
3. .  ?

----------


## Nora_

14001
    ,

----------

1. /   .,   .
2.  14001,         .
3. . , ..      .

----------

.

----------

14001   46  ?     .    ?

----------


## freshmaker

14001  +

----------

> 14001  +


 ,

----------


## stas

- .

----------

> 14001  +


       !!!

----------

> - .


   46 .   ,    - .

----------


## Profreg

> !!!


        -  .   46,     ...

----------


## freshmaker

,     !     ?     !
 !

----------

> ,     !     ?     !
>  !


 ,    46     -  !!!

----------


## Profreg

> ,    46     -  !!!


,      .       .     -  .     ..

----------


## Ranie

,   .      .

----------


## rasterjasha

> -  .


    ....    ... 
      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:  
-     ,     .

----------


## Ranie

> ....    ... 
>       ,       
> -     ,     .

----------


## rasterjasha

.
  ,       .

----------


## Ranie

? :Smilie:

----------


## Profreg

> .
>   ,       .


    ,   ( -,         )    .  ,    ,       .        :Smilie:

----------

,     ,   :   ,      !.      ,       . 14001, .. ,        :  -     -  .      ,            ,    .   . 14001 ..   .      ,    ,  . 14001

----------


## Ranie

.   ,    ?     - ,       ...           :Smilie:

----------


## future_lawyer

,    46   .  . :

1. 14001 (?) +  .
2./.        ?

     ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## Ranie

.     .  . .

----------


## Law

> 2./.        ?


.

----------

46       ,    14001         ???   ,           .

----------


## stas

.

----------

> .

----------

,  .   ,    -   .   15.    ,       11   .?      : , ???   :Frown:

----------


## freshmaker

,      .

----------

46    14001   ,           (      .)

       14001?

   ,     ?

         :

*1.*     (.1)        1.1 ; 1.2; 1.3; 1.4  2.8

*2.*         (    // ? )

*3.*        ,   . 

-     ,       1.2
-    ,     1.1. 

        ,           

  /       ?

     ?

*4.*    ,             .

 ,        ,           46?

----------


## freshmaker

.      .  .

----------

, .

       ,    ,     .    .

----------


## stas

**,       .

----------


## Law

** ,      ,    ,   1            .     1  2  +    +   ( 9 ) 



> 2.         (    // ? )


 ,      



> ,   . 
> 
> -     ,       1.2
> -    ,     1.1. 
> 
>         ,           
> 
>   /       ?


 

        ,     1  2  +    (4 ) +   (3 ) =  9 .    .

----------

?

----------


## Law



----------


## Di777

. ,   14001   ?

  :        .  ?    ?

----------


## Law

> .  ?    ?

----------


## freshmaker

> 


   .

----------


## Di777

> .


.   ,    ?   ""   ,    .  ?

----------


## Law

,      ""

----------

> [B]         ,     1  2  +    (4 ) +   (3 ) =  9 .    .


  ) :yes: 

    46        .

----------

( )  14001    :

     .
   2    4        ,    4.1.1   ?


 ,       
 ,    

      ?

    ,               ,        ?

----------


## KOT-Ckopn

> .   ,    ?   ""   ,    .  ?


    ,      . 
       2 . .     ,  1 .    ,    ,   .     ,     .   ,   ,

----------


## stas

> ,              ,        ?


     .

----------


## sarakot

> .
>    2    4        ,    4.1.1   ?


 :yes:

----------


## VictoriaV

,    .        .    13-    14-.     ?       14- .    ?      46(((

----------


## bilobil

> ,    .        .    13-    14-.     ?       14- .    ?      46(((


       .  46     ,            ,     .     (   15,     ) -     ( 3    )    .

----------

> .  46     ,            ,     .     (   15,     ) -     ( 3    )    .


,       14001 ,    :   :  :     ,    ,   -    ? ?

----------


## freshmaker

:yes: 


> ,       14001 ,    :   :  :     ,    ,   -    ? ?

----------


## --

!!!!  ,  ?    .  -  .

   :
 3  ( 2,1  3,2  4,1,1)
  ( )

 5 ,     

  :
 3  (2.8) (  2  3 ,  ?)
  (2, ?)
  (3,  .)
   .

----------


## --

,         .
    2,      ??
 3 -   ,    , ..   ,    ???

    1,  2(?),  3   .,     .,    .
 ,   ,   !!!

----------


## 4343

> 2,      ??
>  3 -   ,    , ..   ,    ???


,    2,  . 2    ,       2-  .

----------


## --

4 .?        2,8    - 4???

  :      ?

----------


## 4343

> 4 .?        2,8    - 4???
> 
>   :      ?


1.   ,  (   :   2- !)
2.     .

----------


## --

2,8 "  "  2?

----------


## 4343

> 2,8 "  "  2?


 .

----------


## --

,    07.12,         09.12.     ?  09   11???      ?

----------


## Law

7

----------

,    ,    .  :       ?
          ? ..    , ?  ,   ,   ,   .      ,     ?

----------


## Law

.  .

----------

> ?





> 7


      , 9- ? :Wink:

----------


## Law

**,  ,  .

----------

46   .        ..         ..   ,      .,  ?      ,     .  ,  !

----------


## sarakot

.14001 .         .

----------

:


. 
. 
- ?   ?

----------


## Alisca

:    ( )     27.01.2011.      27.01.2011,         17.02.2011.  :       " "?        ?

----------


## stas

**,      (  ).     (   ),   .
  (, ) - .

----------


## stas

> :      " "?        ?


  .

----------


## Alisca

)

----------


## NastasiaD

/,  .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post53162982
  ,  ,  .

----------


## Alisca

14001.      ,  ,   2    ?

----------


## Alisca

> 14001.      ,  ,   2    ?


        -   "" ,,      "." . .?     ?  ,   ?((

----------


## Agapusa

! !       ,     :  .   0004       ,     ,    .              !!!!        ,     0004       (/ ).      ?  -    , !

----------


## Law

> 14001.      ,  ,   2    ?


  :yes: ,     .  2  .



> , ,


  :yes:

----------


## Law

> 0004       ,     ,    .


,         .



> !!!!


     .



> ,     0004       (/ ).      ?


     .

----------


## Agpusa

LAW,    )        . ,    .

----------


## Galateya

.     .    .  . . 
 ?    ?  ?

----------


## freshmaker

8  2009*. N*-22-6/548@
"       25.06.2009 N*-22-6/511@ "        30.12.2008 N*312-"

----------


## Alisca

,          -       0004,         .

----------


## Galateya

> 8  2009*. N*-22-6/548@
> "       25.06.2009 N*-22-6/511@ "        30.12.2008 N*312-"


 
*
    ,      19  2009 . N 439,    .         ,   -*

----------


## freshmaker

?

      ,    ,      ,                     ,     ;            ;  ,   ,     ( ""  1  9    08.08.2001 N*129-      30.12.2008 N*312-),     ,              .

       ,    ,      ,      -     ,       19.06.2002 N*439.

----------


## Galateya

14001   ?

----------


## freshmaker

14001 (   ) 
 3 -. 
4- - +    , . ,  4

----------


## Galateya

> 14001 (   ) 
>  3 -. 
> 4- - +    , . ,  4


. . 4-     ?

----------


## freshmaker

""

----------


## Galateya

> ""


     .   .

----------


## freshmaker

.

----------


## Galateya

> .


  .  .

----------


## NastasiaD

,   ,   .
 : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=390744

      " ,     "
    ...
 ,    ,    ,   ,  ,  ,   ,        ,       ,       ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sarakot

> .   .


8-499-794-43-49  ..
,60, .2
    ,  ,

----------


## NastasiaD

. ....
 :Wink:

----------

, ,        : :
... ...    
:
1.      
2.     ...
3.     .

     .

----------


## sarakot

> 3.     .


     ?

----------

.    ?

----------


## Storn

(),   ....

----------

3.     (?)...

 ,      ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

....

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## freshmaker

,

----------


## sarakot

> ,


""-    ?

----------


## freshmaker

3     ( , ),
  , ,

----------


## xyliganka

14001   ?

----------


## sarakot



----------


## -

- , , 
       .  ,   ?    , ..     ?  .     (         :Smilie: ?

----------


## Leila

> .  ,   ?


.  :Big Grin: 



> , ..     ?


.



> .     (        ?


.          .

----------


## -

Leila!
!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## NewGeneration

!
 :
  ,    .    , ..    .           ? 
  )
 .

----------


## Leila

> ?


       ? , ,   ?
       .       :      -;     - ( ).
     ,    3-           14001 ( .  )    ( ,     ,  ,  ).

----------


## Natliy

( 14001)       :   . 1.2.        ?

----------


## Giroes

> ?


,  .        ,      ,     .2.8.    "",     .

----------


## Natliy

))

----------


## xyliganka

5-  .   2 ,    ...

----------


## Giroes

> 5-  .   2 ,    ..


      ,     10  ,  , "   ",  )))))

----------


## freshmaker

,      :Smilie:

----------

, , ,       ,     ,          ,   ...    () 111111,  00.00.2011     222222,        222222    111111?

----------


## Leila

,   .            (..       ).       ,        .

----------

> ,   .            (..       ).       ,        .


 ,  , ..        ,      ?

----------


## Leila

> ..        ,      ?


.

----------

,    ?

----------


## Leila

.

----------

, ,    .
    "" 
1.    , 
2.     (    ), 
3.   .
  1.  14 
 2.  3.  13 
   ?
    ?

----------

2.     (    ),

    :        312-,        1  2009 .     ?

----------

.
1.   13001 (312 )
2. -  14001  
3.   14001

----------

?    .1  .3    ?

----------


## Leila

> 2.     (    ),


  14001     .

----------

> ?


???

----------


## Leila

> ?


 " "?

----------

> " "?


        ,  .

----------


## Leila

.

----------


## VVladmirr

,
           46  . .   ,    ?

----------


## stas

-   .

----------


## VVladmirr

,    ...     . 
   ,         (    ).     : 08.06  , 09.06    , 09.06         .     ,  ,  ,        .   .
:
1.   , 
2.  ()  ,
3.  14001 (,    ,     ). :Smoker:  :OnFire:

----------


## Natliy

?   ?

----------


## Natliy



----------


## VVladmirr

> ?   ?







> 


   .  ,      . , , ...

----------


## Natliy

?

----------



----------


## Natliy

,   ....,

----------


## VVladmirr

:          .
...  .

P.S.    ,        - ,      .     .       ,   ...

----------


## Natliy

:-)

----------


## VVladmirr

.
    ,    ...
      ...  :Smilie:

----------

